# can your recommend any LGD books or resources?



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

can your recommend any LGD books or early first year training resources? I just put a deposit on an Anatolian female puppy. It is sooner than I wanted, but the timing of the litter was not my choice. We are just establishing our farm. We have chickens and rabbits,....soon to have goats as well.

When I get the puppy in 7 weeks I want to do things right. thinking I should not bring her in the house if I want her to be a LGD? Need to know what I need to do for early training. I am use to German Shepherds,...and also currently a Bernese Mountain Dog. Socialization and basic training I can do,... what else after that is new territory for me,..?

thank you for any favorite resource suggestions (other than reading through this forum ;-)


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

all your resources are here, us LOL. I would check lgd.org it explains more of their temperament so you can see how to best train them. I understand what you mean about getting them to early but sometimes they just fall in your lap, I had to purchase a nigerian dwarf goat just to keep my pup socialized with a goat, until we get our bigger place. what has worked for me is keeping them in secure kennels (fencing, barn stall etc) whatever you can make work so they are in contact whenever they want but still separated so as not to encourage bad behavior while your not their to supervise. supervised visits are a must, discourage playful pawing, nipping, chasing and such. my anatolian is socialized with my dog( i dont want him killing my house dog in case he gets out of the yard or something) and I highly recommend basic training these are big dogs and if not trained to follow basic commands (albeit halfheartedly,very independent stubborn dog) would be very hard to control. my anatolian is only 8 months he is already 28" tall at the shoulder and i would venture to say in the 95lb range. hope this helps and congrats on the pup.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Vidpro I was exactly where you are last year when I purchased my first LGD; and Jolly is right in that there are GREAT dog people in this forum. 

I, too, had been use to training large dogs, i.e. GSD as well as shepherd mixes, one even an alpha female. So regular training of basic obedience, even with a dog who "thinks" for itself was not new to me. However, this Karakachan proved that an LGD is not your average intelligent canine. I actually wrote an eBook about what her first year of training was like. You can find it in the Kindle store at Amazon. It is called "The Saga of Valentina". (I also ran a continuous saga about this experience in this homesteading forum. It is entitled, "Made my choice...a Bulgarian Karakachan" and you can find much about what I experienced in working with this type of dog in that thread. I must warn you as the thread became quite lengthy.) 

I do so hope you learn to communicate with your specific LGD in a way that continues to be possitive for all concerned. (I've become aware of too many quality LGDs having to be rehomed and do not like to see that happen.)


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

My favorite site is www.lgdnevada.com - nice intro into the basics of starting pups, in a humane way that allows for human contact... Nice reasoning and a lotta common sense..

(Check out the puppy training tab)....


----------

